# Help me with my homework!



## TheTwoR's (Feb 9, 2011)

Hello.
So look my homework is to come to class and talk about how a movie's soundtrack changes how you feel.
So I wanna use a man walking home as an example.
First with creepy music, then with happy music.
So, yeah I just need to know which song I should use for the creepy, and which for the happy.
I need the help ASAP!! Please!!
Thank you!!

EDIT: oh yeah and I don't want it too modernized with bass and electronic sounds and that stuff. Try to make it sound natural as possible.


----------



## Ikki (Feb 10, 2011)

I don't know about happy but for the creepy one, some song from the Silent Hill series will be suitable.


----------



## TheTwoR's (Feb 11, 2011)

Thanks alot  ^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Kay guys, for the happy song, I need it SUPER soft like I'm walking at a slow pace, in the forest. . with really soft music but it has to be soft and joyful.
Thanks


----------



## Saken (Feb 11, 2011)

[youtube]_1YsFgDaEeo[/youtube]


----------



## Legaia (Feb 11, 2011)

why dont u use one from donkey kong contry for the happy song, they are good song only instruments and animal sounds


----------



## TheTwoR's (Feb 11, 2011)

Saken said:
			
		

> video


This is really the sort, and I liked it a lot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks,
But. . . I was hoping for something more... Like, yeah, it IS soft enough, but it's too like . . not that suitable in some way I can't really describe it in words
Okay imagine there's a really soft song with not much drumming or anything, and something really soft like an ocarina or a flute. A happy, basic and soft tune is what I'm looking for. One that doesn't have any vocals. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope the music I'm requesting is a bit clearer now.


----------



## nintendoom (Feb 11, 2011)

TheTwoR's said:
			
		

> Saken said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how 'bout this?
[youtube]UmzQ9OocD4s[/youtube]

that's pretty happy to me!


----------



## GundamXXX (Feb 12, 2011)

TheTwoR's said:
			
		

> Saken said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Try Mike Oldfield or Moby


----------



## AndroidDem0man (Feb 12, 2011)

Why dont you try using
"Charles Ives" " Central Park in the Dark"
lolk

And it might not be creepy music. But he made it because all of the nightclubs wuold be playing music, and he was walking, and he would hear all the nightclubs.


----------

